

Simple and Impressive Design Techniques - _pius
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/04/02/10-impressive-simple-design-techniques/

======
satyajit
Where is reflection?

------
trezor
_some Web browsers and operating systems automatically smooth out HTML text a
bit, but as a general rule, HTML text has no anti-aliasing._

Errr what?

